# UEFA Champions League 07-08 Dec



## OddsPoster (Dec 6, 2010)

07 Dec 21:45 Barcelona v Rubin Kazan  1.44 4.33 7.50 +69  
07 Dec 21:45 Benfica v Schalke  1.80 3.60 4.50 +69  
07 Dec 21:45 Bursaspor v Rangers  2.25 3.30 3.25 +69  
07 Dec 21:45 FC Copenhagen v Panathinaikos  1.40 4.50 8.50 +69  
07 Dec 21:45 FC Twente v Tottenham  3.10 3.40 2.30 +69  
07 Dec 21:45 Lyon v Hapoel Tel-Aviv  1.36 4.75 9.00 +69  
07 Dec 21:45 Man Utd v Valencia  1.72 3.60 5.00 +69  
07 Dec 21:45 Werder Bremen v Inter Milan  3.00 3.50 2.30 +69  
08 Dec 21:45 AC Milan v Ajax  1.90 3.50 4.00 +69  
08 Dec 21:45 Arsenal v Partizan Belgrade  1.09 10.00 26.00 +69  
08 Dec 21:45 Bayern Munich v Basel  1.72 3.75 4.75 +69  
08 Dec 21:45 CFR Cluj v Roma  5.25 3.50 1.72 +69  
08 Dec 21:45 Marseille v Chelsea  2.30 3.30 3.20 +69  
08 Dec 21:45 MSK Zilina v Spartak Moscow  3.00 3.25 2.40 +69  
08 Dec 21:45 Real Madrid v Auxerre  1.44 4.50 7.00 +69  
08 Dec 21:45 Shakhtar Donetsk v Braga  1.66 3.75 5.25 +69


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 6, 2010)

Barcelona vs Rubin
Prediction : Over 2.5 goals
Odds 1.80

Barcelona is first in Primera Division with 37 points, they lost points only at two matches, 1 loss and 1 draw and scored 41 goals, which is fenomenal, Real Madrid also felt the power of that team last week. In their Champions league group D Barca has 3 wins and 2 draws. 
Rubin finished the Russian league in 3rd place, they had only 2 losses in the entire season, but lost a lot of points with draws. Rubin has 1 win, 3 draws and 1 loss at group D and still has a chance to qualify. I think Barcelona's team will play for fun cause they already qualified. Rubin will also have to attack.


----------

